

Google glasses to find things in the real world - iamrohitbanga

The primary strength of google has been search. How about using google glasses for finding physical things in the real world. "Tell me where I kept my red shirt?", "Where is the my Algorithms book?", "Where did I keep my phone charger", "Let me look for a pen to note down ... ah i can't find it", "Ah its raining can't find my umbrella. Google do you remember where you saw it last?" ... sounds familiar.<p>Google could potentially index my room and help me find some things. Sounds futuristic but doable nevertheless. Automatic face recognition is an obvious thing to come. But I can save hours of my time if my physical world was also indexed. This idea did not strike me when the #ifihadglass competition was still running. May be someone already posted something similar. May be google is secretly working this idea. They could also be patenting it.
Thoughts?
======
fidz
How about privacy?

~~~
iamrohitbanga
privacy is a genuine concern. May be develop a software can run on my PC but
for true scaling it must move to the cloud. I would say privacy concern makes
it a harder problem but if there were no privacy concerns this would be an
application with high utility ...

